# My first flask arrived



## Ruli (Jun 20, 2012)

Today I received my little order from Assendorfer. (The flask, one small Paph. kolopakingii and a NBS moquettianum) I have to tell that I'm impressed with him. Super packaging (it's the first time I saw so carefully packaged plants) and an extra plant, a Paph. rothscildianum 'Starship x selbst' jungster as a present.
My flask is Paph. platiphyllum ´Ruth Kennedy´ AM/AOS x selbst
I put them in s/h with the agar on method. I hope that everything goes well (it's my first try with flask)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! Real nice!


----------



## Ruli (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you! I liked the little plants very much, they look strong


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good!

Will be following this closely!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow ruth, those are nice. Interesting choice of medium to compot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2012)

They look really healthy!


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

So you just took them out of the flask and put straight into the s/h without washing, with the agar still on? Yeah, I'll be following this one too. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe you can add some small aliflor to cover the roots.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2012)

good luck with them!!!! Do you have pics of the other plants? Jean


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope you'll keep us updated on your flask progress. I've
never bought a flask, but I'd like to try it.


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep osted, Buach has great plants was visiting him a few weeks ago, at the moemnt he is ill, he had a small accident. 

Waiting on my plants from the last eBay sale too. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck with your growing efforts.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you need to cover the roots with finer media otherwise they will dry out to quickly.


----------



## Ruli (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your advices!
After the last foto I put more LECA around the agar, and covered the roots which was outside of the agar.
As for the method (putting them with the agar in s/h) I read a post of Ray about it. Most of my plants in s/h anyway, so I thought about trying it.
Dido, this purchase is from eBay, also. Maybe your plants are already shipped, as when I received them they weren't marked as shipped in "My eBay".
Jean, I don't have fotos of the other plants this moment, but I'll take a few tomorrow and post them
For now they are covered and in a place not to bright. (I read that they have to "learn" living outside of the flask.) So, usually how many days/weeks you have them covered and on a darker place than the adults?


----------



## Ruli (Jun 22, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> good luck with them!!!! Do you have pics of the other plants? Jean






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paph. rothschildianum front left, Paph kolopakingii front right, Paph moquettianum on the back. (with AA battery for size comparsion)


----------



## Dido (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Rulli but I know mine are not shipped because I get soemting on top we had to clear first. 
If I pay fereight I want to have sometimes more in...
He had a hybrid which I am interested in and now I geeting it.....
your plants look great, wish you a lot of luck with it.


----------



## Ruli (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, Dido!
Well, I understand about the freight. I paid 18Euros for shipping, so I wanted something else in that box, too


----------

